# Mission Earth e-books



## Gingerthing (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

1st post so please forgive if this is an already much answered question (not much time at work to check them I'm afraid).

Could anyone point me in the direction of free e-book downloads for the Mission Earth (L Ron Hubbard) Decology.  I've been told they are out there somewhere available free, but I can't seem to find them.

Many thanks,

Gingerthing.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 10, 2005)

I've never heard of them being offered for free online.  To be honest, it doesn't sound like the kind of thing his estate/corporation would do.   I could see Battlefield Earth being out there as it is basically a propoganda type book that they'd want everyone to read but the ME books were different.  I'll keep an eye out though.

PS: I didn't find the ME books to be terribly interesting or even good reading.  The story was pretty banal and I stopped after #3.  Try Harry Harrison's To The Stars series instead.


----------



## Gingerthing (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I'm going to keep trawling too, once I've started reading a series I have to see it through. You're not the first person to recommend Harry Harrison to me, maybe I should start taking notice and give him a try.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 19, 2005)

Hello Gingerthing.

Here you have the recent free e-books offer :

http://www.fictionwise.com/ebooks/freebooks.htm

They change periodically, so you have to check the site often. Or you may receive newsletters. You need to download Mobipocket reader first (free version available).


----------



## Gingerthing (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Alexa,

Just checked it out and it looks quite interesting. 
Ta very much chuck.


----------

